# Hotspot Signal verstärken



## AMD (29. Oktober 2010)

*Hotspot Signal verstärken*

Hallo,

Ich habe bei mir zuhause ein Hotspot Signal und würde das gerne "anzapfen" wollen. Dieses Signal ist jedoch nur auf dem Balkon gut und in der Wohnung schlecht bis garnicht vorhanden.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich diesen Tmobile Hotspot am besten anzapfen kann.
Ich habe jetzt schon viel gelesen im Internet aber eine perfekte Lösung für das Problem habe ich leider nicht.
Einige empfehlen scheinbar, einen AccessPoint mit Client Modus zu nutzen andere meinen einen Bridge zu nutzen(?!)

Ich weiss jetzt allerdings bei beiden Sachen nicht, was die Beste Lösung wäre und wie ich das einrichte.

Eine detailierte Anleitung und Hardware die ich dafür benötige wäre von Vortei! Danke


----------



## püschi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hotspot Signal verstärken*

Einen offiziellen Telekom-Hotspot?
Den kannst du erstmal gar nicht verstärken, da man den Acces Point im "Haupt-Router" angeben muss


----------



## domi-germany (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hotspot Signal verstärken*

DD-WRT fähigen Router zulegen, im Repeater Bridge modus auf den t.com hotspot einstellen.
Fertig 

gruß 

bei fragen einfach ne pm


----------



## riedochs (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hotspot Signal verstärken*

Eine bessere Antenne für deine Wlan Karte ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hotspot Signal verstärken*

willst wohl die internet kosten sparen,wenn ich nur die möglichkeit hätt
der vorschlag mit dem repeater wir wohl gehn


----------



## AMD (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hotspot Signal verstärken*

Sparen will ich da nicht wirklich.
Kostet schließlich 30€ im Monat ohne telefonieren und dann kommt nur DSL 2000 an aber ich bin auf das Internet angewiesen und nutze es nur so lange, bis ich meinen richtigen Freischalttermin bei meinem Provider habe!

Habe jetzt jedenfalls eine Wlan-Antenne auf dem Balkon wo 3 Antennen draufstecken. Damit habe ich 2-3 Balken empfang => Reicht erstmal aus.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

